# Adenomyosis



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

My gyno had wanted me to see a specialist due to painful periods. I had the appointment yesterday and was told I have a condition called Adenomyosis. Which is tiny pockets of tissue on the uterine wall, which causes the pain. I have a few treatment options. Pain killers, which is out of the question. Oral contraceptives, which my regular gyno is against. An IUD which I am not comfortable with or a hysterectomy. I'm only 42. I'd only use a hysterectomy as a last resort. I asked my gyno to put me on birth control 2 years ago and she wouldn't. She says since I'm on anti-depressants, the mix would cause a break down in both the birth control and anti-depressants, and she's worried it would interfer with their effectivness. Plus she's not a big fan of putting women over 35 on birth control. But it's my body, and I'm the one in pain every month. Shouldn't it be my decision? So now I have to talk my gyno in to it if she disagrees with putting me on it. And,... I wanted to kick myself. I didn't even think to ask the specialist if this condition could have anything to do with the D I get before and during my period. Would anyone happen to know if it could?


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been diagnosed with the same thing - difference is I am on both birth controll pills and anti-depressants. I am only 35 but leaning toward the hysterectomy. I figure my IBS gets so bad during my horifically painfull periods and if having my uterus removed will stop the periods and therefore stop the pain - sign me up!! I have an ob/gyn appointment in 2 weeks to discuss all of this with him. I want to find out if there is any chance that having it removed will improve my IBS. 19 years of this is enough.Mindy


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I did the birth control thing for two years. It helped some, but the migraines it caused was not worth the benefit from the bleeding and cramping from the Adeno.I had total hysterectomy, bowel surgery and bladder suspension at this time last year at age 47, and it was the best decision I could have made for myself.I have pictures of my uterus with the adeno...endometriosis, and scarring. I also had two very large fibroids. Yes, in my case the endo/adeno did contribute to my bouts of diahrea.At 42, I'd have seriously considered the hyster. Especially if it causing you quality of life issues.Good luck in whatever you decide to do, but I'd suggest a visit to this site and read what others have to say about their situations. It was a lifeline for me prior to my surgery [I had no choice, I was bleeding to the point of getting infusions!].


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm not against hysters but do check out the hystersisters website to get additional information about it. There are many different opinions on the subject from those who have had it done. Take care.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I have gone online reading about hysterectomy's. Some of what I read concerns me. Vaginal dryness and lower libido are the biggest concerns. My doc says I would keep my ovaries though. I think I read if you keep your ovaries you still have the urge for sex. She'd like me to try the birth control first. She said to give it a few months to see how I feel. If the pain continues then we remove the uterus.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I had a hysterectomy 9 years ago at the age of 22 for pain and dysfunctional bleeding. Everything was removed except 1 ovary(so I wouldnt need hormones). Nothing much has changed for me really as far as libido etc, just no more pain or periods, and a scar you can barely see(bikini cut).


----------

